# What is a Substantive visa ?



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Could someone please explain to me what excatly a substantive visa is ? 
I am currently on the eVisitor visa 651. Is this a substantive visa ? 
Any help would be very appreciated !


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

A substantive visa is a valid non-expiring visa. While your current valid or substantive visa is active, you should apply for another visa or an extension of the visitor visa to stay lawfully in Australia.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

On useful migration agent and immigration lawyer blogs they offer the following definitions: 
_A substantive visa is any visa except a Bridging visa, a Criminal Justice Visa or an Enforcement Visa_ 
(from https://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/tag/substantive-visa/)

_*Substantive Visa*: a visa (whether permanent or temporary) other than a bridging visa or criminal justice visa_ 
(from Australian Immigration and Australian Visa Migration FAQs.)


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> On useful migration agent and immigration lawyer blogs they offer the following definitions:
> _A substantive visa is any visa except a Bridging visa, a Criminal Justice Visa or an Enforcement Visa_
> (from https://immigrationptyltd.wordpress.com/tag/substantive-visa/)
> 
> ...





Island Girl said:


> A substantive visa is a valid non-expiring visa. While your current valid or substantive visa is active, you should apply for another visa or an extension of the visitor visa to stay lawfully in Australia.


Great thanks guys !!


----------

